# Ohio Equine Affair



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever been to an equine affair, and if so is it all training stuff or is there team penning and reining? I live in Pittsburgh and want to go to the upcoming show in April and was just wondering what all took place at these events.

Thanks!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I've never been to it, but I might being going this year, I'm living in the area and think it's something I should at least check out. I do know that a lot of trainers are going to be there. Big name trainers.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm going this year for the first time. It's not just Western; there's a lot of demos going on in many, many disciplines.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I went about 5 years ago and it has gotten quite a bit bigger since then. There weren’t any competitions back then (that I remember) but plenty of demonstrations for every discipline.

A lot of people who are new to horses go, so the disciplines and breeds represented do their best to show off what makes them special. 

I thought the clinics were good and I got a lot out of them and there were plenty to choose from.
Also really liked seeing so many different breeds and disciplines in one place.
The worst part was- everything is going on in multiple buildings at the same time and trotting back and fourth to see everything I could. I mean how does one choose which clinics/demos to see when there are soo many to choose from and not enough time to see them all. Hard choices, but well worth going! 
If nothing else, the shopping was great too!

Below is a link to the featured presenters and below that a link to the daily schedule.
I didn’t look at the schedule to see if there was reining or penning listed.
http://www.equineaffaire.com/ohio/features/program/featured-presenters/
http://www.equineaffaire.com/u/pdf/12_oh_schedule_031512.pdf


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know about Ohio, but the one they do in Massachusetts has something for every discipline along with all the shopping you could ever want. Word to the wise. Bring address labels with you. That way you won't get a hand cramp every time you enter a raffle for cool stuff!


----------

